# Our rescue boy



## Ricco'sMommy

This year has been rough on my family. We lost our old man, a boxer named Bobb. He was with us since my son was 2 years old, Zak is now 13. You can imagine how sad we were.

But in our family we have a rule. When one life passes we honor that life by saving another. We donated food and covers to our local shelter. I had hoped to find another boxer there but instead I found a Ricco. A tiny 9 month old matted Ricco mop. At 1st I was worried a small dog wouldnt be a good match for our new baby {I was 8 months along at this point} I heard horror stories about bites and jealous issues and so much more.

My husband and I decided to see how Ricco would do with our 3 cats 1st. Simply put...amazing! Well a few weeks later we had my youngest son. Once home from the hospital we sat down on the couch and showed Ricco HIS new baby brother. I can only say what I saw made me cry. This dog gently sits on my baby's lap, puts his head on his toes and hugs. I was in love <3

I can honestly say rescuing Ricco was one of the best things we ever did.[/ATTACH]


----------



## kicker0927

That is just great! Ricco is awesome!


----------



## Eddie

Wow, what a great story, Ricco is beautiful a keeper.:kiss:


----------



## Ricco'sMommy

We did have one odd question. I saw most Haves have full tails. For some reason the crappy former owners docked Ricco. We had no idea what breed he was at 1st, a friend of mine breeds mini pins and happened to google and ask around. So any reason hed be docked or were the former owners just stupid  {in my book stupid for putting him in a shelter!}


----------



## andra

Welcome to the forum and what a moving story! Rocco looks amazing and I am so glad he is now with you and your loving family 

I dont know much about tail docking but the stupidity and cruelty of others never ceases to amaze me so it is possible that there was an intentional docking. Or possibly an injury that required amputation?

Anyway, I look forward to hearing (and seeing more photos) of your family and Rocco.


----------



## BFrancs

Such a sweet story. Sorry to hear about Bob the Boxer, but I couldn’t help and think your 13yr son had a champion growing up and now, your new baby boy will have his own dog as he grows up. Sounds like you and your family were meant to find Ricco. He has a lovely face and looks very happy with your family. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Welcome! I love the 4th picture of Rico; his big furry paws, the twinkle in his eyes, and his adorable smile. 

My Hav, Emmie, is also great with cats. She stayed at my sister's last weekend and played well with her new cat. Phew.

-Jeanne-


----------



## Ricco'sMommy

Thank you all  we do love our little mop boy lol. He so needs a bath tomorrow before more pics...he decided to roll in the mud yesterday =.= Both my boys love there puppy, even my odd cat {we call him big black evil...} loves to play with Ricco. He is such an amazing baby doll. Am so blessed to have rescued him!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Awww, sweet story, he is such an adorable boy.


----------



## davetgabby

congratulations and koodos to you for rescuing. There are a number of reasons for docking , all of which are lame. Some countries have banned it but it still is practiced.


----------



## pjewel

That is such a touching story. I'm happy you found each other.


----------



## tra_po

He's so adorable! (And so is your baby!!) Welcome!


----------



## krandall

Rico is adorable, as is your "human" baby!!! Who knows why his tail was docked? …With a dog that is not registered, my guess is that it was likely an injury that led to amputation. (unlike a dog like a Rottie or Schnauzer, where their tails are docked for fashion/breed ring purposes) My brother-in-law has a dog that LOOKS like a purebred Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, but she has a stump of a tail. She's a rescue too, rescued as a 6 month old puppy, and already no one knew how/why it had happened. 

My brother has a Sheltie, and while walking in the woods one day, Sammy got spooked by a noise, and ran right in front of my brother's feet. In trying to catch his balance and not fall on the dog, my brother stepped down on Sammy's tail, and all the hair and skin pulled off, leaving just exposed bone. All that could be done was to amputate it. So now we call him the honorary "mini-Aussie"!  

Whatever happened to Rico, it doesn't affect his cuteness one bit. You and he were lucky to find each other. I'm sure he will be a much different experience than your boxer, but one just as rich and worth while! :welcome:


----------



## Ricco'sMommy

Our vet said not to worry, the tail was docked properly at least. We have already realized Ricco is one odd puppy lol! He walks on his back feet like a human. Just does so at random following my older son around. Its so cute!!! 

The 1st day he was home he learned his name,where "out" was and even learned "easy" when playing. From there its been sit,stay, inside voice and go get brother {meaning he runs to my older son's room and pounces him} Hes been a real blessing to have.


----------



## gelbergirl

Ricco is gorgeous, welcome! Very sorry about your boxer too.


----------



## Ricco'sMommy

Just updating the rescue post so every one can see how much Ricco has changed. We also know a breed now. Our fluffy mop has been upgraded to not so fluffy little boy  A nice trim and bath and he looks good!










Ricco and his fav person {besides mommy}










The before and after


----------



## sandypaws

Nice pictures. Ricco looks good and like the perfect babysitter. Bet they'll be BFFs in the future.


----------



## lfung5

He looks so handsome! He really is glued to the baby!!


----------



## Ricco'sMommy

Lol yep he loves HIS baby. When we brought Quinn home we told Ricco he had a new baby...and Ricco now sticks to him like glue. He wont even take a treat from Quinn unless Mommy tells him ok. hes very gentle too. Im so glad we rescued him.


----------



## Carma

I too have a rescue. 10 mo. Hav and shih tzu. She is a total love, we call her Suger.


----------



## civano

Ricco is adorable. It is so wonderful how gentle and loving he is with Quinn.


----------

